# food size in catering



## whitney weese (Apr 14, 2008)

hello. i would like any help i could find. im thinking about starting a catering biz. and know how to smoke meat. but dont know how much that i would have to cook to feed a group. Dont want to run out of food but dont want to cook $1000 of meat when $500 would be enough


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 14, 2008)

First, shoot over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you. Then run a search in the pork threads, and see if you can find help there. If that doesn't help some, we'll be happy to help out however we can.


----------



## goat (Apr 15, 2008)

If you are serious about catering, I would suggest the book "Chief's Book of Formulas, Yields, and Sizes" by Arno Schmidt.  I know that it has been very helpful to me in as I have fed groups of 300 to 500 numerous times.


----------



## dionysus (Apr 15, 2008)

Whitney,
check out this thread. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=13234

I posted a (zip file) catering spread sheet there that might be some use to you.


----------



## whitney weese (Apr 15, 2008)

thank you for the info


----------



## whitney weese (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry if i ruffeled your feathers. i will go to roll call and cheeked in but as for going to  a pork thread to find out a catering question. That is crazy. not say that thereis some thing there. and i will look. but im not looking for how to smoke pork. sorry im not new to smoking meat. just new to this site.have all ways smoked small portions for one meal and a small family.you wouldnt ask a question on smoking beef in the joke thread. the question i ask didnt ask how to cook meat and one meat in mind. it was a catering question.so it was asked in the catering thread. if you dont like catering questions asked in the catering thread. then have the site do away with the catering thread.if you dont know the answer. thats ok. just say you dont know or dont chime in.if you are a cater and not wanting to help and just give a run around. then dont chime in. just be quite. and dont take up my time becouse its a wast of mine and your time.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 15, 2008)

Whitney, lighten it up a bit- folks are just trying to be helpful. There have been several posts in the Pork forum where someone has asked the "how much for how many" question. They might be cooking for 50 friends and/or family and since they are doing pork they asked the question in the Pork forum. Someone was kind enough to post an answer to their question in the Pork forum. 
Most folks cooking for a large group don't think in a "catering" mind set so they wouldn't think to ask the question in the Catering forum. 

Dionysus and goat shared some great info with you and I wish you the best in your pursuit.


----------



## whitney weese (Apr 23, 2008)

im thankful for the help from people that are helping. but you would think that some one in the large group and catering thread would help and not dump some one off on another thread. its just it seams to me its a way out of answering the question. but i do thank you and every one that is trying to help.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 23, 2008)

whitney, I feel you hav'nt provided enough information with your question for Anyone to give you a decent straight answer.OK you know how to smoke meat,What kind are you planning on serveing this group?Pulled pork will go further than say sliced brisket or cornish hens.(hence) a question unable to correctly be answered.How many persons on a daily bases will be eating your smoked meats? Without any idea of a head count I for 1 would never even try to offer a answer to that question.And man nor woman eats on smoked meat alone,so there must be other additions to your smoked meat to take into concederation correct? Without any information in that field whether food item mixed with your smoked meat or a food item served along side,I feel that question is unanswerable also.A few of the members jumped in and gave it a shot & ruffeled your feathers,maybe do a little homework on your end and give it another shot.Running your own catering buss. takes ALOT of planning and manageing on a hourly bases-and it can and will be Very stressful at times,dealing with the public day in and day out-venders etc-It takes a understanding and cool head to do it succesfully!! hope this helps & good luck with your venture.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 23, 2008)

Figurine pulled pork, you will loose 40 to 50 percent of the uncooked weight during smokin.  Then figure on a 1/4 pound of meat for each sammie, men will eat two sammies, women most likely one.  Take the 1/4 pound figure times the number of men you think you will be servin, then take the 1/4 pound figure times the number of women you think will attend add these two together and then an additional 10 percent.

Now sides are a bit tougher, The best way to decide how much you need is to make some up.  Say tater salad as an example, take a pound of taters and make up a batch.  Scoop out into servings and see how many servings that one pound of tater salad will feed.  Same for any other sides.

Food is only a small part of a caterin business.  There is equipment, insurance and health department rules to consider.  I am in the process of fact finding for the same.  There are so many things to consider.  Good luck hope it helps.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 23, 2008)

carful Tip,it ain't pork he's asking about! maybe u 2 need to discuss his needs?


----------



## whitney weese (Apr 24, 2008)

travcoman45 thank you. desertlites i was asking a generaly question. to just lay it out. pulled pork, ribs, brisket, sausages, hot links, chicken, ect. as for how many im cooking for. one day it might be 25 the next might be 1000. that is why i asked generaly. how much food for one person. i do know that not every one will eat the same foods. i do know that some eat more than others. i do know that there will be more than just bbq there. i have always cooked for  a small family. and we had left overs that lasted for several days. now i dont think that i could cook one day for one group and the next customer would want left overs from the last group.
i just want a general idea. now travcoman45 has good help on pulled pork. now i know what to cook if the customer only wants pulled pork. now that is after the customer lets me know how many people will be atending the party


----------



## desertlites (Apr 24, 2008)

sorry but I didn't see anywhere in your posts asking how to determin how much to feed 1 person.


----------



## whitney weese (Apr 25, 2008)

i just want a general brake down. dont have to be persice. i did find out about the loss when doing pulled pork. i did know about it but never realy knew that it was that much.


----------



## goat (Apr 25, 2008)

Try this, 18 to 22 ounces per person total.


----------

